# Dauphin Island and/or Bay



## Scottie531 (Aug 7, 2011)

Hi guys,

This is my first summer really getting into fishing. Caught my first speck at the golf course earlier this summer, along with a few reds and specks fishing Little Lagoon pass in Gulf Shores.

But I'm wondering how Dauphin Island is this time of the year? I don't have access to a boat, just a couple poles and light tackle! I tried fishing the golf course on DI early in the morning earlier this summer in June. Not sure if the tides just weren't right or what, but all I managed to hook up on in two trips were some tiny blacktip sharks; same result when I tried night fishing a few weeks later, using both live shrimp under a cork and a some artificials on a jighead. 

I've heard that Katrina cut may be good, but I've yet to try it. I'm mainly concerned with catching specks, reds, or perhaps getting lucky and pulling in my first flounder. So anyone want to give out some advice on what to use, where to fish, etc. I'd certainly appreciate anything! I live in Mobile, so any place this is accessible to me without a boat either on DI or in the bay would be great.


----------



## osborne311 (Aug 1, 2011)

We catch a ton of whiting in the surf on the west end early morning through mid day. Catch specks at night under lights or near lights with pop bobbers and live shrimp at night in the bay near the marina.


----------



## Scottie531 (Aug 7, 2011)

The marina on DI on the left as you cross the bridge? 

Has anyone fished the pier on the east end and had any luck? How about cedar point pier?


----------



## osborne311 (Aug 1, 2011)

Yep, only one real marina on the island so you got it right. We did not fish "the marina" proper, was a bit away from it in the bay. Pretty much anywhere in that bay at night where you can score a light will produce specks.

I have never had any luck on the piers or jetties but many others swear by them both. I just do not care much for the snags on the jetties and never really did get into pier fishing but there are many people on this forum and the DI forum that do great at both locations.

I love the surf on the west end though. Have caught more whiting than we can count, good sharks, etc. and had a blast. The beach is crowded in areas but most everyone has a great attitude towards surf fishermen there.


----------



## FATBOYSLIMM (Mar 19, 2011)

Dauphin island can be tricky.....east end jetties are great place but you have 3 factors wind, boat traffic, water clarity...I have caught some specks out there up to 7.5 LBS on lys alot of redfish. The small pier gives up alot of flounder! Golf course iss hit or miss...Cedar point pier there is fish to be had but if you stay to far from your stuff it will be gone!


----------



## Scottie531 (Aug 7, 2011)

yeah, I can imagine being out there on a point at the east jetties can get tricky with the wind, boat traffic, etc. 

Thinking about trying out the jetties saturday night. Gonna stop by jemison's to get some live shrimp and bull minnows, try for some flounder, specs and reds. Bob some bull minnows along the bottom, maybe tie up an egg weight and bottom fish for some reds with shrimp or even throw a cork out there with a live shrimp.

I hear ya about Cedar point haha. It wasn't my first place of choice


----------



## FATBOYSLIMM (Mar 19, 2011)

To honest the jetties are hazard during the day, but are worse at night because of footing issues. Dragging on the bottom near the jetties = alot of reties. Go down there and scout the area before you commit to there, buy you a cast next also, save a fortune in bait :whistling:cost.


----------



## osborne311 (Aug 1, 2011)

The fresh shrimp at skinners work great as bait also. Get em fresh and already peeled. Cut em up and put some salt on them to toughen em up a bit and they stay on the hook better. Work great in the surf with a carolina type rig for whiting, pomps and pretty much anything else. Use a light rod and reel and it can be a lot of fun.

If you go to the jetties or down by the fort at night watch for rats. They grow em big in those rocks.

Bay can be good for flounder if you can find the right spots. Or catch small mullet, etc. for bait there also.


----------



## Scottie531 (Aug 7, 2011)

Thanks for advice guys, greatly appreciate it


----------



## osborne311 (Aug 1, 2011)

np - hope you have a great time. We love that little island.


----------



## Scottie531 (Aug 7, 2011)

Went tonight, didn't turn out too bad. Landed one flounder, right at about 13". My first flounder so I was excited. We fished the south side beach by the fort for about an hour, hour and half and all we had to show for it was that one flounder. 

Ended up moving in between the two southernmost jetties probably around 7:45 or 8. Scored two small specks, both right at 16". Had a couple other bigger fish get off, we think they were probably specks as well. Used bull minnows and live shrimp on the bottom for the flounder and specks respectively. 

All in all, not too bad of a night. Actually went home with four fish as another kind man gave us a 17" flounder he caught. Gonna have to try it again sometime. 

Oh, and the same man recommended we try fishing the airport for specks and reds. Anyone done this? We drove by on the way home, but it was dark and we didn't see a whole lot of beach to surf fish.


----------

